# New bill to reopen National Parks to be presented to Congress



## redman (Dec 18, 2009)

The House of Representatives has written a bill to be presented to Congress that would reopen National Parks as a measure of emergency government funding. It don't seem that the Democrats like the idea but at least someone has the right idea in DC. Hopefully the bill will make it to Obama's desk and not get vetoed.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

This entire shutdown is a scam because the shutdown is selective. I think they should shut down the entire federal government and disband it. It aint functional anyway.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

Are all beaches closed? Nags head, corolla, and Duck?


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

FISHIN ROD said:


> Are all beaches closed? Nags head, corolla, and Duck?


no just national sea shore beaches


----------



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

I am in Avon for a week's vacation. Yesterday, the Avon Pier
was closed at noon, and my wife and kids were denied access
to the sound. We are renting a beach front house, and can walk
out to the beach. 

I drove to Rodanthe pier for the day, and caught a bunch of small
spot and a few blues. I plan to go back today as the wind has
diminished and I think fishing will improve.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Fish behind the house. I seriously doubt you will see the NPS going behind the houses between the parks.


----------



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

I fished the surf this morning, out in front of the house we are renting.
I had a great time catching spot and blues, although they were small.
Off to Rodanthe pier to fish the incoming tide in a few hours.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

redman said:


> The House of Representatives has written a bill to be presented to Congress that would reopen National Parks as a measure of emergency government funding. It don't seem that the Democrats like the idea but at least someone has the right idea in DC. Hopefully the bill will make it to Obama's desk and not get vetoed.


I wouldn't hold my breath if I was you on this going anywhere.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Doesn't matter what they send up......Harry Reid has marching orders from Tyrant Obama to wad it up and throw it in the trash. They want people to be outraged in hopes that americans will blame the House GOP because in reality liberal progressives don't give a [email protected]#T about people and their livelyhoods........


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

DrumintheSuds said:


> Doesn't matter what they send up......Harry Reid has marching orders from Tyrant Obama to wad it up and throw it in the trash. They want people to be outraged in hopes that americans will blame the House GOP because in reality liberal progressives don't give a [email protected]#T about people and their livelyhoods........


You are very wise grasshopper.....This is gonna butthurt someone......


----------



## BASSnDRUM (Jul 18, 2013)

DrumintheSuds said:


> Doesn't matter what they send up......Harry Reid has marching orders from Tyrant Obama to wad it up and throw it in the trash. They want people to be outraged in hopes that americans will blame the House GOP because in reality liberal progressives don't give a [email protected]#T about people and their livelyhoods........


Spot on.....I however blame ALL of them, regardless of their party affiliation. Their first priority is to their party, not the American people.


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

http://freebeacon.com/shutdown-theater/ 
This has nothing to do with gov't shutdown. This is all about a man imposing his will on a country


----------



## FishTaco (Jul 19, 2010)

FISHIN ROD said:


> Are all beaches closed? Nags head, corolla, and Duck?


Do you need an ORV permit for NON NPS beaches?
Say if you had plans to go to PI and freakin DC idiots spoiled it?


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

BASSnDRUM said:


> Spot on.....I however blame ALL of them, regardless of their party affiliation. Their first priority is to their party, not the American people.


Can't say that I blame all of them. The Tea Party ran on the platform to do something about this out of control spending and stupidity for the sake of the country. The cream of the crop has held true to their word and I applaude them for it


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

FishTaco said:


> Do you need an ORV permit for NON NPS beaches?
> Say if you had plans to go to PI and freakin DC idiots spoiled it?


you will need a town permit for NH and Kitty Hawk or KDH. up north you don't need anything


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

DrumintheSuds said:


> Can't say that I blame all of them. The Tea Party ran on the platform to do something about this out of control spending and stupidity for the sake of the country. The cream of the crop has held true to their word and I applaude them for it


Now THAT is Spot on...


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

DrumintheSuds said:


> Can't say that I blame all of them. The Tea Party ran on the platform to do something about this out of control spending and stupidity for the sake of the country. The cream of the crop has held true to their word and I applaude them for it


Applaud them are you serious the Gerrymandering idiots have no clue what's going on ,, they are accomplishing absolutely nothing other than looking like a bunch of idiots not that they needed any help
This only puts them farther behind the eight ball in a time when they could use every vote they could get 


9


----------



## FishTaco (Jul 19, 2010)

DrumintheSuds said:


> Can't say that I blame all of them. The Tea Party ran on the platform to do something about this out of control spending and stupidity for the sake of the country. The cream of the crop has held true to their word and I applaude them for it


So for Corolla/Carova I dont need a permit? I need to get my OM squall on a fish or two.  How tough are they on guys who "fish through the night" up that way?


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

9 rock said:


> Applaud them are you serious the Gerrymandering idiots have no clue what's going on ,, they are accomplishing absolutely nothing other than looking like a bunch of idiots not that they needed any help
> This only puts them farther behind the eight ball in a time when they could use every vote they could get
> 
> 
> 9


So your solution is to give in to Harry Reid and Barack Obama?


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

DrumintheSuds said:


> So your solution is to give in to Harry Reid and Barack Obama?


Yep u lose the battle then win the war by picking up more seats in the mid terms ,, this is accomplishing nothing 

9


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

9 rock said:


> Yep u lose the battle then win the war by picking up more seats in the mid terms ,, this is accomplishing nothing
> 
> 9


There are a LOT of people who are sick and tired of giving in to progressive liberals. I am one of them......and if they lay over to Reid and Obama again they can pretty much forget my vote in next years midterms. I am pretty sure I'm not alone.


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree. Get rid on the democratic senators next year! Gonna do my part to get Hagan out.


----------



## FishTaco (Jul 19, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> you will need a town permit for NH and Kitty Hawk or KDH. up north you don't need anything


So for Corolla/Carova I dont need a permit? I need to get my OM squall on a fish or two.  How tough are they on guys who "fish through the night" up that way?

Sorry responded to the wrong post.


----------



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

I fished the last two days on the beach in front of our
rental house. Thursday was excellent...many pompano
and spot on red fishbites.

My son also managed a 22" red drum.









Friday was like a different beach...very slow
bite all around. 

All in all, this was a very nice vacation. I was
surprised to see so many Park Rangers keeping
folks away from the beach and sound. It seems
that the government shutdown caused them to
work harder than they normally do.


----------

